# Setting up reels



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

i have been casting with 15lb mono mainline to 50lb shockleader ( spinning ) but when i cast, i hold my finger down on the 15 lb mono. 
My leader was never that long. ( 12 ft surf rods ) 

It just didn't make sense to me to have such a long leader ( almost 24 ft ), and my 50lb shockleader was way to thick. 
But it makes sense now... because it always felt like the 15 lb mono was about to snap where i held it with my finger. 
When i do wear gloves there has been a time where it snapped. 


SO firstly, i will keep my 15lb mono mainline, instead of switching to braid ( thought that was the problem solver ) 

and second, i need your guys help in finding a better shockleader. 
I use ZEBCO mono from walmart. And... it is not that thin....
If there are not other brands of monofilament that is drastically thinner than .029. please leave me a recommendation. Even Berkley's fluoro is .029" diameter at 50lbs. 
Along with that leader, could you guys recommend me some mono filament brands? I have been using berkley monofilament from Walmart. spools of spiderwire at walmart are too small. I would like to just buy off amazon, but first time online buying is tough on people who lack knowledge of there product, and a hassle if it is a bad product. 
I have tried Cajun red, and it was terrible. Just felt too stretchy, to bouncy, and very gummy in texture. 

Thanks!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Your shock leader should wrap on your reel 6 to 8 times. I use 50 and 60# Ande for shock leader. I use 20 or 30# braid as a main line on spinning gear, but if I were to use mono I'd go with trilene xl or suffix.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Trilene Big Game 50#. It's soft so the knots pull up better than most.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

PandaBearJeff said:


> i have been casting with 15lb mono mainline to 50lb shockleader ( spinning ) but when i cast, i hold my finger down on the 15 lb mono.


Jeff,

WHENEVER you are "casting for distance", you MUST use a Shockleader ( 10lb-test for each oz. you are throwing ) for SAFTEY's sake !

As for holding the line during a cast, take a look at the BREAKAWAY CANNON, an exellent piece of equipment !

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Breakaway-Cannon-Thumb-Button-Fixed-Spool-Casting-Aid-/400848335787?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d546c33ab*

BTW - The Tica SCEPTER GX 6000 you're getting from me is already spooled-up with 15# Trilene Big Game . . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

Just my two cents--I have a 11ft. surf rod spinning set up.I put approx. 250 yrds. of mono on my reel as a backer then add 300yrds. of 40lb power pro braid.I use a 4ft. leader with either 60 or 80 lb ande leader material (depending on where i fish).I have used florocarbon...ties better,cost more,but didnt catch more fish.Dont know if this helps any!!??


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

You definitely want that leader to be long enough to wrap around the reel 5-7 times and then enough so that your sinker hangs about half the length of the rod. So for a 12' rod you want about 20' of shock leader. It'll save you money from not snapping off sinkers and more importantly you won't kill anyone with a stray piece lead flying down the beach that you broke off. As for which mono to use for leaders, I like Berkeley big game. 50# works well for me and I throw 6 or 8 oz with it. I hear ande is good as well but I haven't used it.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

afout07 said:


> It'll save you money from not snapping off sinkers and more importantly you won't kill anyone with a stray piece lead flying down the beach that you broke off.


Amen, Brother !!!


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

Is that normal to have such long leaders?Ive never heard of this until i came down here.Also i dont use bait but even the guys back home that did never did this.I know everyone has a method that works for them and stick to it .Just curious...


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

It's common to use light line in NC.
8-10# for throwing 2-3 oz lures or bait with a 20# shockleader. 17-20# for throwing 8-16 oz bait with a 50# shockleader. Without a shockleader your going to break off on the cast.


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

why not use braid?you get twice the strength with thinner line for castability,then a shock leader.Is it just a preference where some people dont like braid?


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

It's not all about castablity, braid gets pulled back toward the beach by the waves when bait fishing. Braid also pulls more hooks for fish like trout,albies and spanish. But even if you do use braid the lighter braids are going to throw farther than the heavy ones. So if I throw 10# braid on my spanish rod it still gets a full lenght shock of 20# mono.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

buster said:


> Is that normal to have such long leaders?Ive never heard of this until i came down here.Also i dont use bait but even the guys back home that did never did this.I know everyone has a method that works for them and stick to it .Just curious...


Buster,

The "Shock Leader" is NOT a "Fishing Leader" . . . It's a length of heavy line (usually Monofilament), long enough to be wrapped around the spool 5 to 7 times, plus the length of the rod, plus the "drop" (distance from the rod tip to the weight). It's purpose is to allow a heavy weight to be cast, without the line breaking during the cast, possibly resulting in someone being injured by the free-flying sinker, In the UK, they call that a "Crack-Off", when it happens. The "rule of thumb" is that the shockleader should be 10-lbs of breaking strength for EACH OUNCE being cast. This is primarily for Surfcasting from the beach or Powercasting, at any time. Under "normal" fishing conditions, or if "lob-casting", it's not normally used. It's EASY to snap 30-lb test line, if throwing "8 & Bait" . . . STAY SAFE ! ! !

Tight Lines ! ! !


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

ez2cdave-ok.Now it makes sence.Didnt know you guys threw so much weight,since i only throw a max of 3-4 oz artificials. I do use the braid with a 4-5ft leader (for shock)and can lean in to it with no problems.Again its the amount of weight your using....couldnt imagine tossin that much. Thanks for the info.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

buster said:


> ez2cdave-ok.Now it makes sence.Didnt know you guys threw so much weight,since i only throw a max of 3-4 oz artificials. I do use the braid with a 4-5ft leader (for shock)and can lean in to it with no problems.Again its the amount of weight your using....couldnt imagine tossin that much. Thanks for the info.


It really isn't much different than throwing a 3-4 oz weight provided you have a rod to throw 8 n bait with.


----------



## scoutin4reds (Dec 19, 2014)

buster said:


> I do use the braid with a 4-5ft leader (for shock)and can lean in to it with no problems.Again its the amount of weight your using


Please use a leader(whatever your preference) that wraps around the spool a couple of times(6-7) because a 3-4 oz weight travelling at nearly 200 mph could seriously hurt someone. Just imagine trying to explain to the couple down the way how you beaned their baby in the head with your 3-4oz whatever, it's really just cheap insurance/assurance.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

And keep yur drag tight when castin, a loose drag will eat thru yur skin an ruin yur fishin trip


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

Throwing artificials doesnt need all the extra shock leader as with lead and bait.Ive never had a line snap on a cast except when i used to use a bail and it would occassionally close on casting,but that was 15-20 yrs ago.Using a controlled cast also helps .


----------



## scoutin4reds (Dec 19, 2014)

If you're just tossing those light artificials that weight less than an ounce, no worries, and I completely agree no need for a shock leader; however, if you are slinging a 3-4 oz artificial lure, how is that mass different from the mass of a 3-4oz lead sinker? Given the masses are the same wouldn't it mean that the velocity those two could achieve would be the same?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

scoutin4reds said:


> If you're just tossing those light artificials that weight less than an ounce, no worries, and I completely agree no need for a shock leader; however, if you are slinging a 3-4 oz artificial lure, how is that mass different from the mass of a 3-4oz lead sinker? Given the masses are the same wouldn't it mean that the velocity those two could achieve would be the same?


 how far are you tossing your lures?!?!? I rarely need anything more than 50-70 yrds. Only when I wait and bait and cast over 100yrds is when I use a shock leader. Mass is the same but velocity is not. You have to think of the physics of projectiles. Remember Gravity is 9.8 m/s/s. So if my 3oz projectile goes 50 yrds how fast must it exit/launch to be able to reach that distance?100 yrds? Nah mean? Oh and when I wait and bait my arc is about 5 ft longer than when I use lures so that alone increases the velocity.


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

Regardless,it doesnt matter if 1oz or 3oz artificials are being used,with a standard over the shoulder cast(controlled)no one is at harm.Depending on conditions,lure,etc. a 100yrd cast is capable with no one in danger.Again,the type of casting you do determines alot.Mine...a 4ft. leader at the end of braid is sufficient.Believe me ive seen some casting techniques that would scare you.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

thanks for all the suggestions. Basically Ande monofilament seems to be very popular for the average fisherman. Along with Berkley big game and suffix. 

But i have another question, I was watching a Tommy Farmer video and he was comparing 2 spinning combos and 2 convetional combos. Both spinning reels were braid main line to braid shockleader. while both conventional were mono to mono. 

I understand conventional being mono, because of birdnests and how hard they are to undo, braid being even worse. Also the "braid bite". 

But the spinning being braid, i understand. But why its connected to a braid shockleader? i don't understand. The beautiful shockleader knots are a plus though. 

I saw on the striper surf forum and did some digging. They are saying that the rod is whats taking all that force, the shockleader is just ensuring the sinker stays on. And that since monofilament is stretchy, it makes zero sense to use monfilament, when braid can transfer more of your power to whats being thrown. 

Honestly i hope Mr farmer can get on here and tell me why. Since he is the cast master on here.


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

The way i look at it is that braid doesnt stretch so you need some form of leader or shock leader for casting.The leader is also for when setting the hook on a fish(you need a little give somewhere).Also the leader ,which is usually larger diameter than main line ,is for abrasion from fish mouths,rocks,etc.Your a set up for bait is way different than with artificials,which the guys on here will tell you.(not my area..i use artificials)Basics are basics


----------

